# Brought home a Gaurdian



## Vern (9 mo ago)

We just picked up a 10mo Great Pyrenees. So excited. She was a rescue, she has a plate and screws in her hip. She is such a love bug! 

Meet... Daisy!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

What a gorgeous girl! Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Shes beautiful. Glad you could give her a home and a job!!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She’s a pretty girl! Congratulations.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! She’s beautiful! I hope she’ll do everything and more for you!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Such a pretty girl- so happy for you and for her! 💕
Was she raised with sheep or anything during the first part of her life? Or are you starting at square one? How did she do when she met your goats? 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats! Shes so pretty. I hope she does all you need her to do!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulation. She is a pretty girl.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Such a pretty girl- so happy for you and for her!
> Was she raised with sheep or anything during the first part of her life? Or are you starting at square one? How did she do when she met your goats?


Im starting at square 1. She smelled the goats but mainly was standoffish, just taking them in. She wanted to play with my rabbits once she realized they moved. But she and my service dog are playing like puppies, lol. Daisy is a puppy and shepradors are puppies for life. Lol. I will be taking Daisy through behavioral/obediance training, and when im outside she will be onleash with me or my son as we do our chores. With all the change yesterday I feel is is doing very well. She sounded off last night telling the neighbor dog off, also the magpie who flew through her airspace, lol.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Thank you all, we went to the animal sanctuary yesterday and fell in love with her almost immediately, we had to earn her trust but a few treats later and respectfuly entering her space she soon was leaning into us and giving kisses, we introduced Bella my SD and they were playing and kissing right off the bat.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I have a Sheprador too! She’s a short hair Dutch Shepard/ lab mix. I wish she had shepherd ears, but she has lab ears so they don’t stand up (unless facing in the wind 😂)
Luna (my GP) is kind of mean to her sometimes. They play well together a lot, but she puts her in her place hard some. She is definitely more of a people guardian than a goat guard tho.
Luna was raised with sheep for the first 6 months of her life, so she bonded immediately with my goats. No training required. Lol
Good luck with training Daisy to know the goats are hers 🍀❤🍀
And I hope her and Bella continue to get along 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

I have a question about the guardian dogs - do most people keep them outside - I'm assuming if you had a big herd you'd want them to stay with them all the time. I only have two and I'd think I'd be bringing them in. Or maybe, as a breed, they want to stay outside versus inside? Just curious!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

friesian49 said:


> I have a question about the guardian dogs - do most people keep them outside - I'm assuming if you had a big herd you'd want them to stay with them all the time. I only have two and I'd think I'd be bringing them in. Or maybe, as a breed, they want to stay outside versus inside? Just curious!


Mine is definitely an outside dog. She would hate being away from her goats. But she was also with a herd (her parents were working dogs) from the time she was little… I think it might confuse the dog a little bit on their job if they spend too much time away from the herd. But if not too big an area, they could just protect the whole farmstead/animals/people and do perfectly fine 😊


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks! I saw a video the other day of a little guardian walking with the sheep herd - maybe 2-4 months? Sheep came up to him and sniffed and he sniffed back and they all kept going. It was lovely to see!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

friesian49 said:


> Thanks! I saw a video the other day of a little guardian walking with the sheep herd - maybe 2-4 months? Sheep came up to him and sniffed and he sniffed back and they all kept going. It was lovely to see!


I think I saw the same thing 😂


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Todays training, play and rest.
View attachment 230169
View attachment 230170
View attachment 230171
View attachment 230172
View attachment 230173


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow....such a rough life!.🤣😂👍


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

friesian49 said:


> I have a question about the guardian dogs - do most people keep them outside - I'm assuming if you had a big herd you'd want them to stay with them all the time. I only have two and I'd think I'd be bringing them in. Or maybe, as a breed, they want to stay outside versus inside? Just curious!


Most LGDs want to be outside. Mine gets anxious when I separate him from the goats. I didn’t get him until 5 months old, but he was born outside with goats and never knew anything else. 




Vern said:


> Todays training, play and rest.
> View attachment 230169
> View attachment 230170
> View attachment 230171
> ...


She looks so happy! Love the pics.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Daisy is staying outside 24/7 and she is our Homestead Security Agent... she will have the run of the property once she learns the boundries of the place. And to aid in the training we are going to install an underground fence boundry... thing.
View attachment 230187


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love that she plays with your other dog.! 
..


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What a beautiful girl!  I just love Great Pyrenees! Sounds like she’s a wonderful dog!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> What a beautiful girl!  I just love Great Pyrenees! Sounds like she’s a wonderful dog!


She really is! We went on a family walk of the perimeter with Daisy, and at 10 months old she has been abused, hit by a car, had reconstructive hip surgery, signed over to the sanctuary and rehomed here... and you would never know, she is so resilient, we love her attitude and she is just so cute. Lol.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What a great dog. She’s a tough, beautiful girl and I bet she’ll be an outstanding guardian.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Awe, poor girl. I’m glad she has a nice home with some goats to take care of now after her rough start ❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love ❤


----------

